# ~~**::Happy Birthday Ocsi!! <3



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

*Today is Ocsi's 7th birthday!! Whoray! *


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

*Awww HAPPY BIRTHDAY OCSI!!*









*
Here are some CUPCAKES for you!*


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ oh my gosh how cute! thanks Mumsy!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Darn it... I wish I knew how to do that!!


*
Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday dear Ocsi...happy birthday to you!!

Wishing you many, many more happy, healthy birthdays.*


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^thanks so much arreaustandardpoodle!! and thanks for the healthy thought! 
ironically his tummy's a little upset this morning- poor guy; of course it meant 2 walks already this morning!! <3

how awesome it is that we have poodles, they're such amazing animals!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy birthday you beautiful poodle, Ocsi! And happy birthday to the many more years to come, too! ^^


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks fluffyspoos!! <3


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Ocsi. He sure looks great. I wish him many more.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks Gorky! the comment I always get when we're out is "wow, he's how old? he acts like a puppy!" I love the energy level I get from him- and yes- to many many more years!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

:birthday::elefant:arty::wave:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^heehehe- LOVE it!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ocsi!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

~~~~Happy birthday and many more~~~~


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy birthday to the sweet little fellow. Wishing him many more healthy, happy ones!










Every party should have balloons!!











_


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Ocsi!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

D'OH! I missed it. 

Happy 7 year 1 day Ocsi! May you enjoy Many more special memories with your loving family!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

no worries! its the thought that counts 
thank you


----------

